# dripping pipe and hot water shortage



## tribestrend (Sep 18, 2008)

We recently had our tub replaced with a shower and we havent used the shower till date (three weeks now) the hotwater does not run and we cant bathe with icy water, the plumber has refused to come fix it.Moreover, the hot water tap runs dry fast, we never used to have that problem with the tub even when we all had soaks.
He also changed the toilet downstairs and one of the tap drips we have to place a bowl under to catch the drip.Pls how do I fix all these? I am winded already.


----------



## glennjanie (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome TriBesTrend:
First thing, call the Better Business Bureau or your equivalent and report the plumber. He should do better than that.
Second, the hot water. Go to your water heater and make sure the fill valve is open; some even put a valve on both sides of the water heater.
Third for the leak. With the valve open, use one wrench to hold the valve and back-up your turning on the nut the valve stem goes through (its called a packing nut). Usually you can turn it half a turn and eleminate the leak. It is possible the leak is up at the connection to the bottom of the tank. Stabilize the fill tower inside the tank and tighten the nut on the bottom of the tank with adjustable, groove-joint pliers (Channelocks), again half a turn should do the job.
Please let us know how it works out for you and we will be happy to tackle any other problems too.
Glenn


----------



## tribestrend (Sep 23, 2008)

Thank you Glennjanie.I have checked my boiler and it has no valve.It is the type that has a tiny dial with an arrow on it pointing to some numbers....20,30,40 and so on. The dial now stands between 60 and 70 and I am afraid to touch anything on it,There is nothing to open or shut off. Three days ago the hot water taps in the house went dry and yesterday it started running again...I am just lost lost and totally lost and fed up full. What is the next step?


----------



## glennjanie (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello TriBesTrend:
It must have been some scale from inside the pipes that caused a temoprary obstruction. You should have seen some heavy discoloration when it started running again, if not, it may still lodge somewhere else and shut you down again. There is nothing you can do for now but enjoy the warm showers.
Glenn


----------

